# Web-Clients (ICQ,MSN,Miranda)



## mc_gulasch (29. Juni 2006)

Tach Forum,

ich hab leider das Problem, dass sowohl die Ports für MSN und ICQ bei mir dicht sind und die Webseiten (für Web-Clients) nicht zugänglich. Pech, ich weiß, aber ich wollte
wissen, ob es einen Web-Client für Miranda gibt, so eine Art Miranda2Go oder WebMiranda.
Vielleicht hat auch generell einer von euch ne Idee, wie ich ICQ2Go bzw. WebMessenger aufrufen kann, ohne die jeweiligen Seiten besuchen zu müssen (klingt komisch, ich weiß  ).

Danke sagt das Gulasch


----------

